# TEE Billing - from a seminar



## RKN122306 (Sep 19, 2008)

I just came from a seminar, I was told that a TEE can be billed as the following:

93312, 93320 and 93325.  We had always billed it such as 93312 and 93325.  Have we been wrong this whole time???  I'd appreciate any input.

Thanks,
Rhonda


----------



## ARCPC9491 (Sep 19, 2008)

Rhonda,
We have billed it 93312, 93320, 93325 as well.

Here's the lay description for 93320 :

Transducers are placed on a patient's chest to record a Doppler echocardiograph, which uses ultrasound to visualize blood flow velocity, direction, and type of flow in different locations in the heart. Doppler studies can be displayed on a strip chart or video recorder. 
Report 93320 for a complete evaluation. 

Instead of the 93320, you could report 93321 if it wasn't a complete evaluation or was a follow up study.

Also both 93320 and 93321 are add ons so they would have to be billed in conjunction to the TEE code you select. (99312, 93314, 93315, 93317)

Hope that helps.


----------

